# Which villagers are LGBT+?



## Velvet_nosebleed (Jul 22, 2020)

So I secretly want to fill my island with villagers I think are LGBT+ and am wondering which Villagers would fit. I did come up with a few but I want to know who else would fall in this category. Let me know if you guys come up with others

THESE ARE JUST MY OPINIONS 
Ed- Gay
Julian-Gay
Katt- Lesbian
Fuchsia- Lesbian
Wade- Gay
Julia- Trans
Gloria- Drag Queen
Gabi- Bisexual
Hazel- Bisexual
Queenie- Trans
Bitty- Drag Queen
Colton- Bisexual

And then let us not forget the couples:

Chevre+Nan
Flick+CJ

(P.s. this comes from my personal head-canon. These are just my opinions  )


----------



## eggie_ (Jul 22, 2020)

dont forget june!! her name is... well, june lol. and thats pridemonth. and her default catchphrase is rainbow! so yeah i cant help but believe they added that in with the thought of having a little nod to pride month and what not. or maybe thats just wishful thinking, lol


----------



## Serabee (Jul 22, 2020)

IDK if I agree with all of those (but, that's part of the fun- it's open to interpretation!) but part of the reason I want Julia is BECAUSE she's clearly a peacock, not peahen. I think that's a neat detail


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 22, 2020)

wait wha?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 22, 2020)

Does Filbert count for anything..? I mean he's been wearing dresses since the day he was introduced to Ac. I also get strong Bi vibes from Oliva and Diana idky.


----------



## Fey (Jul 22, 2020)

I’ve always seen *Katt* as being bi—her shirt in NL even looks similar to the bisexual pride flag too (red, purple, blue stripes)! 

For the most part I only have headcanons for villagers I’ve had, so that would be:

Katt: bi 
Julia: trans 
Roscoe: gay
Beau: bi
Whitney: lesbian
Kyle: bi
Zucker: Ace 

Then again, these are mostly based on the dynamics they have with other villagers in my games—I don’t think any villager has a set sexuality.


----------



## lilyplaysacnh (Jul 22, 2020)

i so agree with hazel!!! also that’s super cool that you want to do that with you island


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 22, 2020)

Judy is definitely Bi like hello-


----------



## satine (Jul 22, 2020)

Ed and Julian are super definitely belonging on this list lol! I have them both in my island and I put their houses together .


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 22, 2020)

Oooh and Reneigh is probably Bi. Aaah


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jul 22, 2020)

Lopez wears hot pink eye liner but he might just have great fashion sense.


----------



## Serabee (Jul 22, 2020)

Fey said:


> Then again, these are mostly based on the dynamics they have with other villagers in my games—I don’t think any villager has a set sexuality.


I mean... you could argue they all have a set sexuality in that they're all more or less asexual  I mean, none of them seems to have any interest in anything like that, since it's not part of the game. But, that also means we can come up with our own theories/guesses!

Also... I never noticed how similar Ed and Julian look. They do make an adorable couple, ohmygosh


----------



## Mick (Jul 22, 2020)

None of them. I don't want to relate any sexuality, straight or otherwise, with virtual fictional childish animals, especially not by correlating it onto something meaningless like the colour of their clothes. C'mon, have some decency.


----------



## Serabee (Jul 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> None of them. I don't want to relate any sexuality, straight or otherwise, with virtual fictional childish animals, especially not by correlating it onto something meaningless like the colour of their clothes. C'mon, have some decency.



Then feel free not relate them!

...But if other people want to, there's literally no harm in doing so. Especially if someone can maybe relate to some of them by doing so!


----------



## Fey (Jul 22, 2020)

Serabee said:


> I mean... you could argue they all have a set sexuality in that they're all more or less asexual  I mean, none of them seems to have any interest in anything like that, since it's not part of the game. But, that also means we can come up with our own theories/guesses!



I get where you’re coming from, but slightly disagree about them all being asexual per the game. For example, I definitely remember Lopez showing a lot of interest in “the new girl in town” whenever a female villager moved in. The Smugs in general are pretty flirty imo, especially in NL.


----------



## eggie_ (Jul 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> None of them. I don't want to relate any sexuality, straight or otherwise, with virtual fictional childish animals, especially not by correlating it onto something meaningless like the colour of their clothes. C'mon, have some decency.


for me its just like, im so starved for representation in media. so in a game all about relating to cute little characters - of course i would want to project some of that onto them! and hey, no judgement for _not _imagining the 'sexualities' of the different villagers, but c'mon, im not indecent, lol


----------



## Serabee (Jul 22, 2020)

Fey said:


> I get where you’re coming from, but slightly disagree about them all being asexual per the game. For example, I definitely remember Lopez showing a lot of interest in “the new girl in town” whenever a female villager moved in. The Smugs in general are pretty flirty imo, especially in NL.


That's true, that's a good point! But, of course, you could argue flirtation isn't really related to sexuality (you can be asexual and still be interested in romance) but I was just being silly anyway 

IIRC, there was a line of dialogue in a previous game that felt flirty for lazies, and in the original the jocks often felt flirty to me. My BFF and I both had in-game jock "boyfriends"




eggie_ said:


> for me its just like, im so starved for representation in media. so in a game all about relating to cute little characters - of course i would want to project some of that onto them! and hey, no judgement for _not _imagining the 'sexualities' of the different villagers, but c'mon, im not indecent, lol


That's pretty much how I was seeing it! There's nothing indecent about it, but it can be another way to relate to the characters and see parts of yourself in them. Plus, it's not like they're real people we're guessing about- they're characters who don't have a set sexuality.


----------



## lPeachy (Jul 22, 2020)

Deirdre gives me mean lesbian vibes lol (like in a good way) she reminds me of a family friend
Tammy the Uchi bear cub could easily swing towards bi/lesbian as well imo

honorable mentions:
Cheri(not sure exactly why but she feels lgbtq+ to me)
Doc (Lil sweet gay boy???)
Mallary (Lesbian... or Maybe trans?)


----------



## Fey (Jul 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> None of them. I don't want to relate any sexuality, straight or otherwise, with virtual fictional childish animals, especially not by correlating it onto something meaningless like the colour of their clothes. C'mon, have some decency.



We literally just had a month-long event that celebrated the marriage of two characters. Kapp’n and his wife even have a child! You’re under no obligation to put further thought into the game, but there’s nothing indecent or even unreasonable about people who do.


----------



## Mick (Jul 22, 2020)

Serabee said:


> Then feel free not relate them!
> 
> ...But if other people want to, there's literally no harm in doing so. Especially if someone can maybe relate to some of them by doing so!



Of course, go ahead! Just stating that my opinion is that I have no opinion on this and would prefer not to take this topic into consideration for this particular game


----------



## ReanimatedSorceress (Jul 22, 2020)

Everyone in all of my towns is gay and/or trans

Some of them are filthy cheaters. There's at least one poly triad.

This is how I add substance to New Horizons lack of good dialogue


----------



## Saga (Jul 22, 2020)

Dom is a rainbow Jock sheep. That's pretty dang fabulous, right there.

In my mind, my island is a lovely queer paradise. I don't really picture my villagers having sexual orientations, but I figure I'm gay enough for all of us combined.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> None of them. I don't want to relate any sexuality, straight or otherwise, with virtual fictional childish animals, especially not by correlating it onto something meaningless like the colour of their clothes. C'mon, have some decency.


It's only indecent if you shove Raymond in a maid dress and force him and Marshal to sing KK Bubblegum and proceed to make weird or nsfw fanart of said thing-


----------



## ForeverSoaring (Jul 22, 2020)

So, in Pocket Camp, Pietro wears a dawn tee (literally just the bi flag upside down), and Dom wears a rainbow tee. So I headcanon them as rainbow sheep boyfriends!
Julian and Kidd were introduced at the same time in that game, so I can’t help but think of them as dating. Maybe it’s because ‘the photographer and his fashionable muse’ dynamic sounds cute to me.
Cherry and Muffy are both some variety of sapphic. They’re possibly dating.
Fuchsia is definitely a lesbian.
Stella is bi!
Honestly, I headcanon all of my favorite female villagers as lgbtq. And if any villagers live on my queer, rainbow themed island? They’re queer to me


----------



## eggie_ (Jul 22, 2020)

to add to the original topic- tiffany? definitely a drag queen. i mean, with those fishnets,, girl she’s gotta be there’s no way she isn’t 

i also low key imagine that olivia is a drag queen (and also best friends with tiffany). the beauty mark just reminds me a little of bianca del rio!


----------



## Mick (Jul 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's only indecent if you shove Raymond in a maid dress and force him and Marshal to sing KK Bubblegum and proceed to make weird or nsfw fanart of said thing-



Ah yup. I've seen this exact conversation get out of hand before and it was followed with things I wish I hadn't seen.

I'm not going to quote everyone that quoted me on that, perhaps I should have picked my words better there (generally a good idea in a topic like this lol) but I meant it more as a "In my opinion, we should maybe just let them do their airplane thing in peace". But, if you would prefer not to, I get that too. ;D


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> Ah yup. I've seen this exact conversation get out of hand before and it was followed with things I wish I hadn't seen.
> 
> I'm not going to quote everyone that quoted me on that, perhaps I should have picked my words better there (generally a good idea in a topic like this lol) but I meant it more as a "In my opinion, we should maybe just let them do their airplane thing in peace". But, if you would prefer not to, I get that too. ;D


I mean to be perfectly honest I never even thought of my villagers sexuality until this post came along. I mean I have ideas n such but overall I just let my villagers just be cute little animals. I honestly don't seen them as anything but straight (aside from Filbert but I have my own theory on him. And I guess the obvious one Julian but I don't know.) Probably by tomorrow I'll forget about this post and go back to just enjoying my sexualityless animals. I'm just not into furries and shipping them. I love Ac so much because th aniamls are cute. The Raymond x Marxhal thing makes me cringe. It's literally just based on the fact that they're popular smugs. That's it. Literally no substance.


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Jul 22, 2020)

Woah I didn’t expect there to be pretty deep conversations about this topic and I apologize if I caused some disarray in the thread. The only reason I created this post to begin with is because, as a proud gay man myself, I strive to see more queer representation in the media (especially video games) and when an opportunity arises where there are characters with no backstory and stuff, my mind begins to make theories about this topic to make myself feel some sort of validation of representation, even if not canon. I hope I worded that right. 

But the only “pretty much” confirmed queer villager in this game is Ed due to his bio on his old E-Reader card, which pretty much paints him to be based off of a “stereotypical gay man”


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 22, 2020)

Velvet_nosebleed said:


> Woah I didn’t expect there to be pretty deep conversations about this topic and I apologize if I caused some disarray in the thread. The only reason I created this post to begin with is because, as a proud gay man myself, I strive to see more queer representation in the media (especially video games) and when an opportunity arises where there are characters with no backstory and stuff, my mind begins to make theories about this topic to make myself feel some sort of validation of representation, even if not canon. I hope I worded that right.
> 
> But the only “pretty much” confirmed queer villager in this game is Ed due to his bio on his old E-Reader card, which pretty much paints him to be based off of a “stereotypical gay man”




so do it.   if it's a good game I'll buy it and play it.  I love all games.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 22, 2020)

Velvet_nosebleed said:


> Woah I didn’t expect there to be pretty deep conversations about this topic and I apologize if I caused some disarray in the thread. The only reason I created this post to begin with is because, as a proud gay man myself, I strive to see more queer representation in the media (especially video games) and when an opportunity arises where there are characters with no backstory and stuff, my mind begins to make theories about this topic to make myself feel some sort of validation of representation, even if not canon. I hope I worded that right.
> 
> But the only “pretty much” confirmed queer villager in this game is Ed due to his bio on his old E-Reader card, which pretty much paints him to be based off of a “stereotypical gay man”


Would you happen to know Ed's bio from the E-Reader? I would love to hear it. Oh and you didn't cause disarray darling. We just have our opinions on this topic. While I don't mind LGBTQ representation I just feel like it would be out of place for a game like Animal Crossing. I mean your character can be whatever you wish. (Mine is a cross dressing boy/ drag queen.) But I guess as a whole Animal crossing furries and lgbtq don't really mix in my opinion. (However, I'll recommend a game with a bit of gay in it. It's a visual novel called Blind Men. I say check it out if you want representation.  )


----------



## ReanimatedSorceress (Jul 22, 2020)

It's true this topic goes south pretty quickly in some spaces, but I haven't seen anything too bad here

Though I do want to inject that just because someone headcannons a character as a certain sexuality doesn't mean they are sexualizing the character. Those are very different things.


----------



## ceribells (Jul 22, 2020)

@Velvet_nosebleed I think it's nice that everybody seems to interpret their villagers in the way that makes them feel most at home in their island c:
I've seen topics like this start to get out of hand, and this isn't one of those cases, even if some people are uncomfortable with the idea. And that's their prerogative! Everybody should have whatever headcanon makes them happy. AC should be a safe space for everyone, at least on your own island.


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Jul 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Would you happen to know Ed's bio from the E-Reader? I would love to hear it. Oh and you didn't cause disarray darling. We just have our opinions on this topic. While I don't mind LGBTQ representation I just feel like it would be out of place for a game like Animal Crossing. I mean your character can be whatever you wish. (Mine is a cross dressing boy/ drag queen.) But I guess as a whole Animal crossing furries and lgbtq don't really mix in my opinion. (However, I'll recommend a game with a bit of gay in it. It's a visual novel called Blind Men. I say check it out if you want representation.  )







It’s hard to read but it says:

“Ed is a real dandy. He has the best wardrobe and the most beautiful home in town. That boy was born with a clothing designer’s heart and an interior designer’s soul”

You also have to keep in mind that this card was made in the 90s, where queer representation and stuff wasn’t as prominent as it is today. And back then, that was the main stereotype. Tho it doesn’t confirm it, personally, I feel like it’s pointing in that direction to me.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 22, 2020)

Velvet_nosebleed said:


> View attachment 290316
> 
> It’s hard to read but it says:
> 
> ...


Hm..I mean I could see Ed as they stereotypical gay. I can definitely see why you would think Ed is gay.


----------



## Marty Birdman (Jul 22, 2020)

My headcanon is that Roscoe is definitely gay, which is based entirely on his behavior on my island. He keeps gifting me jockey uniforms, and has sent me a statue of David in the mail.

Hint taken, Roscoe.


----------



## Misha (Jul 22, 2020)

It's weird that only discussions about LGBT+ characters get people calling for decency, and not with heterosexual or cisgender characters. Like someone has mentioned before, the game literally just had a marriage, there are families like the family of Kapp'n, characters talk in a flirty way sometimes. I find it weird that that is all fine and decent, but headcanoning certain characters as LGBT+ suddenly isn't? It's of course totally fine if you don't want to think about it, but I wonder if people see LGBT+ as more "sexual" or "less decent" inherently.

Anyway, in my mind, Gabi is a butch lesbunny.


----------



## Magus (Jul 22, 2020)

Misha said:


> It's weird that only discussions about LGBT+ characters get people calling for decency, and not with heterosexual or cisgender characters. Like someone has mentioned before, the game literally just had a marriage, there are families like the family of Kapp'n, characters talk in a flirty way sometimes. I find it weird that that is all fine and decent, but headcanoning certain characters as LGBT+ suddenly isn't? It's of course totally fine if you don't want to think about it, but I wonder if people see LGBT+ as more "sexual" or "less decent" inherently.


Thank you. Exactly my thought. It's always the same thing and it's really boring.


----------



## ceribells (Jul 22, 2020)

@Misha They do, plain and simple. I don't always think it's malicious, just outside of their norm, and makes them "think about it" in a way most people don't for hetero couples. Even with kids in the picture.
Edit: not condoning that either, I just grew up around that attitude, and have a lot of it in my family.


----------



## Magus (Jul 22, 2020)

And on a more positive note and the actual goal of the topic, I think Katt & Tabby would make a great couple


----------



## ceribells (Jul 22, 2020)

@Magus I love this so much. They're so reviled in the community (I think exactly because they aren't 'feminine') and I have a soft spot for them both. I want them to be happy together


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 22, 2020)

Misha said:


> It's weird that only discussions about LGBT+ characters get people calling for decency, and not with heterosexual or cisgender characters. Like someone has mentioned before, the game literally just had a marriage, there are families like the family of Kapp'n, characters talk in a flirty way sometimes. I find it weird that that is all fine and decent, but headcanoning certain characters as LGBT+ suddenly isn't? It's of course totally fine if you don't want to think about it, but I wonder if people see LGBT+ as more "sexual" or "less decent" inherently.
> 
> Anyway, in my mind, Gabi is a butch lesbunny.


I think people see the LGBTQ as more "lewd" when you think about all the furry fans who like to sexualize Raymond in a maid dress and Marshal. I guess on the surface it's okay but I think when you see the nsfw fan art artist will produce for LGBTQ then I can see why it's less decent and more sexualized. In my opinion I don't see LGBTQ fitting in a game like ac. I just don't think it fits. Heck even kappn doesn't fit being an old man flirting with young girls.


----------



## Misha (Jul 22, 2020)

Magus said:


> And on a more positive note and the actual goal of the topic, I think Katt & Tabby would make a great couple


Aww, these are really adorable!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020



Milky star said:


> I think people see the LGBTQ as more "lewd" when you think about all the furry fans who like to sexualize Raymond in a maid dress and Marshal. I guess on the surface it's okay but I think when you see the nsfw fan art artist will produce for LGBTQ then I can see why it's less decent and more sexualized. In my opinion I don't see LGBTQ fitting in a game like ac. I just don't think it fits. Heck even kappn doesn't fit being an old man flirting with young girls.


I've personally never come across any fanart of Raymond on accident but I have stumbled upon many of Isabelle throughout the years, that were almost always made by/for heterosexual men. NSFW content of Animal Crossing is a different debate that LGBT+ content, even if some of that isn't straight. 

Also, it's fine if you want a game without reference to any romantic relationships, but again there was the wedding event. Would that be suddenly different had it been a couple who wasn't straight?


----------



## Fey (Jul 22, 2020)

Misha said:


> I wonder if people see LGBT+ as more "sexual" or "less decent" inherently.



They absolutely do. Nobody bats an eye at characters making references to romance as long as it’s straight—like Isabelle’s ongoing crush on KK, to name just another example.

When I think of shipping characters, straight or otherwise, I imagine innocent scenarios: Holding hands, singing together, maybe sharing an umbrella. Just cute, fluffy stuff like the artwork that @Magus shared.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 22, 2020)

Misha said:


> Aww, these are really adorable!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020
> 
> ...


You have been spared by God- I've far too much nsfw Raymond art it's ridiculous. Like seriously?! Raymond isn't gay and won't wear a maid dress doing nsfw things. 
Tbh I hated the wedding even and thought it was stupid. It wouldn't matter to me if It was Flick and CJ. I just don't care for romance in the furry community. I find it weird and I'm just overall uncomfortable with it. (Which I i'll never ship CJ and Flick. I see them as business partners. Nothing else. Heck I still see Reese and Cyrus as business partners. I didn't even realize they were a thing until months ago even though I played new leaf all the time,,) I don't know. I'm just not into furry romance and giving my villagers sexual identifies. I just see them as cute little characters who live on my island doing the airplane.


----------



## seularin (Jul 22, 2020)

Magus said:


> snip


cute lmao, katt and tabby are one of my favorites


----------



## Magus (Jul 22, 2020)

seularin said:


> cute lmao, katt and tabby are one of my favorites


I want Tabby on my island so bad


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 22, 2020)

The wedding event was boring! It was so restrictive. It should have allowed people more creativity and a chance to pick whatever couples we wanted not just Reece and Cyrus and whatever of the three color pallets it was for the day. I didn’t even finish it.
Im not for any of the romances in the game because Its not really my style, but I do love to read these posts because I love people’s creativity and how excited they get. It’s cute and interesting things a brought up that I didn’t even think about. I just don’t usually respond because I don’t have much to contribute ¯\_(ツ)_/¯.
@Magus that art of Katt and Tabby is adorable and I have Tabby’s amiibo if your interested.


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Jul 22, 2020)

I feel like this thread got really off topic lol. I just wanted to make an innocent thread and hear people’s ideas but people are starting to turn it into something I didn’t intend. This thread was just to see which villagers could potentially be lgbt based mostly on design and that’s it.


----------



## Barney (Jul 22, 2020)

Judging by the way Rolf reacted to Astrid's recent advances, he may be more comfortable among the boys.

His house is certainly quite 'camp', too.


----------



## Magus (Jul 22, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> The wedding event was boring! It was so restrictive. It should have allowed people more creativity and a chance to pick whatever couples we wanted not just Reece and Cyrus and whatever of the three color pallets it was for the day. I didn’t even finish it.
> Im not for any of the romances in the game because Its not really my style, but I do love to read these posts because I love people’s creativity and how excited they get. It’s cute and interesting things a brought up that I didn’t even think about. I just don’t usually respond because I don’t have much to contribute ¯\_(ツ)_/¯.
> @Magus that art of Katt and Tabby is adorable and I have Tabby’s amiibo if your interested.


So nice of you !   ☺ 
I actually don't TT for now so if one of my villager want to leave I'll contact you  ?

And I totally agree concerning the wedding event...


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jul 22, 2020)

Ed, Julian, and Colton are in a love triangle. Julian and Colton are a new couple, Julian and Ed are exes who were together a long time. Ed still has feelings for Julian but he can see how happy the cheery Colton makes him.

I love these three villagers but I've never had any of them, but with the way I play my game now to experience as many villagers as possible, I am sure they will reside on the island of Shanghai one day


----------



## DaviddivaD (Jul 22, 2020)

I think Chevre and Nan are hinted at to be sisters. They don't have each other's photo because they're lovers.

Some of you guys are really reaching here. As a bi male I don't care if villagers are gay or straight.


----------



## marieheiwa (Jul 22, 2020)

i low key ship audie and carmen together in my island. they’re neighbours and seem really close

edited to add: this is just fun guys it’s not that deep. chill


----------



## VelveteenCat (Jul 22, 2020)

That Katt and Tabby fanart 

I only ship characters if they interact a lot. At this point, I only have one couple on my island which happens to be straight, but one or even both of the characters involved could absolutely be bi. I genarelly find it cute if it seems like characters are dating and I leave it up to them to choose their loved one. In my opinion, headcanons (which include relationships) add more deapth to my island neighbourhood.
I don't think that any of my characters are trans, but really, how would I know. 

When it comes to villagers I don't have, I agree that Julia is definitely trans, simply based on the fact that her design is a "male" peacock who is female. Also Julian seems pretty gay to me, everything about his unicorn design suggests it, and him and Colton would make a cute couple.


----------



## Misha (Jul 22, 2020)

DaviddivaD said:


> I think Chevre and Nan are hinted at to be sisters. They don't have each other's photo because they're lovers.
> 
> Some of you guys are really reaching here. As a bi male I don't care if villagers are gay or straight.


Afaik, Chevre and Nan are actually based on a short childrens rhyme about a black and a white goat who send each other letters but they keep eating their letter so they send back a letter asking what was in the letter


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2020)

Just a reminder to everyone that this thread is about villagers that you would perceive to be LGBT. Some posts have drifted a little too far away from the topic here. This thread was clearly meant to be about representation rather than titillation. Sexualisation of villagers and erotic fanart is a topic for another thread another forum altogether.



Magus said:


> And on a more positive note and the actual goal of the topic, I think Katt & Tabby would make a great couple


I have Katt on my island and absolutely adore her. I've never like Tabby's design but based on this picture I sort of want her now.


----------



## Magus (Jul 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I have Katt on my island and absolutely adore her. I've never like Tabby's design but based on this picture I sort of want her now.


Yeah I also kind of want Katt when I see this picture hahaha, but for now I've already have 2 sisterly on my island


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2020)

Wade, gay. He's a penguin, enough said. Also he's got a rainbow umbrella.

And yeah obviously Ed and Julian like a lot of people mentioned.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jul 22, 2020)

My boy Julian is definitely gay... He just has always given off that vibe.


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 22, 2020)

I really don’t see villagers as having set sexualities, but I think that Julian and Marshal are definitely gay. I ship Audie x Whitney, but I’ve never read Flick and CJ as a gay couple. I interpreted “partners” as business partners my first time playing and was surprised so many people shipped them.

Also in the Japanese version, Saharah and Gracie are both effeminate men. So I guess you can interpret them to be canonly gay as well

	Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020



Mick said:


> None of them. I don't want to relate any sexuality, straight or otherwise, with virtual fictional childish animals, especially not by correlating it onto something meaningless like the colour of their clothes. C'mon, have some decency.


Tbh, I kinda get this as well since a lot of shippers annoy me. People really want to have my head if I say that I don’t like Flick x CJ. But ships don’t harm anyone so ‪¯\_(ツ)_/¯‬


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 22, 2020)

rubyrubert said:


> I really don’t see villagers as having set sexualities, but I think that Julian and Marshal are definitely gay. I ship Audie x Whitney, but I’ve never read Flick and CJ as a gay couple. I interpreted “partners” as business partners my first time playing and was surprised so many people shipped them.
> 
> Also in the Japanese version, Saharah and Gracie are both effeminate men. So I guess you can interpret them to be canonly gay as well
> 
> ...


Ah see I thought I was the only one who didn't ship Flick x CJ. I think people took the work "partners" and ran with it without even really thinking of the context. They're business partners maybe at most best friends but they're not gay lovers..that's a bit of a reach..


----------



## dahlialia (Jul 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I think people see the LGBTQ as more "lewd" when you think about all the furry fans who like to sexualize Raymond in a maid dress and Marshal. I guess on the surface it's okay but I think when you see the nsfw fan art artist will produce for LGBTQ then I can see why it's less decent and more sexualized. In my opinion I don't see LGBTQ fitting in a game like ac. I just don't think it fits. Heck even kappn doesn't fit being an old man flirting with young girls.



I'm trying to figure out how to put this as gently as possible.

To say that LGBTQ doesn't fit in a game like AC, where we have marriage events and kangaroos with babies, is a problem.  To say that it doesn't fit because people see it as more "lewd" is a problem.  What does that say to all the kids who play AC who are coming to terms with their LGBTQ'ness? 

If you have a game that involves relationships, it should represent the rainbow of relationships.  If you have a game that involves anthropomorphized animals, it should represent the diversity of what it means to be human.  Within moral and age-appropriate bounds of course.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 22, 2020)

dahlialia said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to put this as gently as possible.
> 
> To say that LGBTQ doesn't fit in a game like AC, where we have marriage events and kangaroos with babies, is a problem.  To say that it doesn't fit because people see it as more "lewd" is a problem.  What does that say to all the kids who play AC who are coming to terms with their LGBTQ'ness?
> 
> If you have a game that involves relationships, it should represent the rainbow of relationships.


I mean as a whole romance it self doesn't belong in ac games. I despise the wedding event and couldn't care less who was getting married or anything. I just say leave romance out as a whole. LGBTQ or not.


----------



## seliph (Jul 22, 2020)

every single villager and npc is gay

also i didnt wanna get involved but as for "lgbt identities shouldn't be in ac because romance" like... it doesn't have to be a romance thing at all, gay ppl exist outside of relationships and hell yall know what the "t" stands for right??


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 22, 2020)

seliph said:


> every single villager and npc is gay


Shhhh..don't give away Nintendo's big secret.


----------



## Misha (Jul 22, 2020)

I randomly came across this take on a meme with animal crossing characters on tumblr. Seemingly I'm not the only one who reads Gabi as LGBT c:







Also guys, can we stop saying that people are "reaching"? It's just a bit of fun, no one is trying to find evidence of this stuff being Actually Canon Like Our God And Saviour Nintendo has intented they're japanese and wouldn't add anything non-cishetero anyway unless hidden in the margins. It's just harmless headcanons.


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2020)

dahlialia said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to put this as gently as possible.
> 
> To say that LGBTQ doesn't fit in a game like AC, where we have marriage events and kangaroos with babies, is a problem.  To say that it doesn't fit because people see it as more "lewd" is a problem.  What does that say to all the kids who play AC who are coming to terms with their LGBTQ'ness?
> 
> If you have a game that involves relationships, it should represent the rainbow of relationships.  If you have a game that involves anthropomorphized animals, it should represent the diversity of what it means to be human.  Within moral and age-appropriate bounds of course.





Milky star said:


> I mean as a whole romance it self doesn't belong in ac games. I despise the wedding event and couldn't care less who was getting married or anything. I just say leave romance out as a whole. LGBTQ or not.



Please let's bring the thread back to the original topic. That is which villagers you perceive to be LGBT. This is not a thread about whether or not romance or LGBT representation should be present in AC.


----------



## pup (Jul 22, 2020)

*all of them *


----------



## insomniak (Jul 22, 2020)

Cherry gives me heavy bisexual vibes.


----------



## JSS (Jul 22, 2020)

Fey said:


> I get where you’re coming from, but slightly disagree about them all being asexual per the game. For example, I definitely remember Lopez showing a lot of interest in “the new girl in town” whenever a female villager moved in. The Smugs in general are pretty flirty imo, especially in NL.



Heck, I had a male character in NL and Shep was always saying suggestive stuff. They toned it down a lot in NH though. It's not like I want to bang any of them ever, though, as cute as Dobie and Ike may be. Anyway Reneigh is totally lez. Or bi. Maybe. Hope I don't get arrested for saying this.


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jul 22, 2020)

Bangle has mentioned in one of her letters to me about trying to impress some girl named debbie


----------



## SirSean (Jul 22, 2020)

I think it's interesting how people view all the villagers differently. It's a very open creative game so there's nothing wrong with that


----------



## nageki (Jul 22, 2020)

put up pride flags in your own island's able sisters and let your villagers come out themselves


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268714570278768641


----------



## JSS (Jul 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ah see I thought I was the only one who didn't ship Flick x CJ. I think people took the work "partners" and ran with it without even really thinking of the context. They're business partners maybe at most best friends but they're not gay lovers..that's a bit of a reach..



This I kind of agree with though. Partners can mean anything really but they do talk about commissions so it kind of implies business. But hey, you do you!


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Jul 22, 2020)

I really just get lesbian vibes from the sisterly dialogue. The first thing Plucky ever said to me made me think she's a lesbian. 

Also, in NL the smugs gave me strong gay/bi vibes, and still kinda do in NH. 

I don't ship villagers with each other though. If it's not official I don't acknowledge it. Just my preference.


----------



## Mezzanine (Jul 22, 2020)

deleted


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Jul 22, 2020)

Mezzanine said:


> I have Lopez and I always thought he was gay/bisexual. Olivia I think is a lesbian.
> 
> Some characters I would never headcanon anything because of how child-like they are, like Stitches or Kid Cat. Always wondered how old the villagers are


You're right about that. I've seen some people say Wade is gay. I have to strongly disagree. He's literally a baby penguin. He's not old enough to have any orientation. Leave him and his bugs alone!


----------



## Mezzanine (Jul 22, 2020)

deleted


----------



## seliph (Jul 22, 2020)

kids can be gay guys this is bordering homophobic territory


----------



## Mezzanine (Jul 22, 2020)

deleted


----------



## seliph (Jul 22, 2020)

Mezzanine said:


> Obsessing over a kid's sexuality, straight or not, is weird


sure but i don't see any obsession going on here, plus the "kid" part is your own headcanon


----------



## Mezzanine (Jul 22, 2020)

deleted


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 22, 2020)

Okay going back to the original topic… Julian and Colton is a really cute ship. Chief kinda reminds me of Oikawa from HQ!!
(Also no villagers are kids, lazies own a house and complain about paying taxes)


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm a big 'personality doesn't dictate what body form you find sexy' kind of person so until I form random head ships of specific characters I don't actually view them with specific sexualities. That said, Raymond is always at Fang or Toms house. I think he has a type even if (in my town) I don't think it's reciprocated by either yet.


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 22, 2020)

I don’t know which islanders are LGBT+ but my lovelorn resident rep is crossing her fingers (well, her weird little ball fists)  that Megan is.


----------



## seliph (Jul 22, 2020)

Mezzanine said:


> no its not? its literally in his name, "kid" cat, don't understand how it makes me borderline homophobic to find it creepy.. specially since im not cis or straight


"kid" is just a name, it's never stated what any character's age is. it could even be a stage name. characters' ages are 100% headcanons.

you don't have to be cishet to be homophobic, we all grew up in a homophobic society and learned homophobic ideas. the idea that children can't be lgbt or that anyone isn't "old enough" to be lgbt is the homophobic part, because it comes from the idea that lgbt identities are inherently sexual and therefore a "grown up" topic.

anyway sry for straying from the topic again but... i don't think we should be calling peoples lgbt headcanons creepy or saying to "leave them alone" as if it's a bad thing


----------



## smolderingskies (Jul 22, 2020)

A friend in a Discord server I'm in made a bunch of custom pride flag shirts for June and put them up in their Ables shop, so some of the villagers would buy the design and wear it around town which was super cute  They were regularly taking screenshots and updating us on which villagers had bought what shirt and was wearing it haha.  I love that method of figuring out your villagers' sexuality and gender identities!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 22, 2020)

Got to back Ed being gay. I initially had him and Cleo, so I moved them together remembering how flirty smugs could be in NL, and he was not at all interested. The longer it went on the more they seemed to dislike each other, and Ed was definitely more into Moe. (Who didn't seem to return the feeling.)

I also have Kidd who definitely isn't straight. I love how he seemed to instantly become Pangos GBF and together they became the fashionistas of the island. I love how often I see them together, and how stylish they look in the entire wardrobe I've sent them.

Reneigh I also see as being lesbian. She seems to love a good flannel shirt, and she just generally reminds me of one of my friends in her mischief.

Had/have Wade and Judy, and didn't really see any hint of them not being straight tbh. Wade I wanted to love but he was so boring compared to Moe, I ended up letting him leave even though he was initially a dreamie of mine. Judy is just chaotic. I think she's more interested in disrupting the peaceful island life than any romance.


----------



## Mezzanine (Jul 22, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2020)

seliph said:


> the idea that children can't be lgbt or that anyone isn't "old enough" to be lgbt is the homophobic part, because it comes from the idea that lgbt identities are inherently sexual and therefore a "grown up" topic.
> 
> anyway sry for straying from the topic again but... i don't think we should be calling peoples lgbt headcanons creepy or saying to "leave them alone" as if it's a bad thing



Seliph has phrased what I wanted to say far better than I could have written it myself.

Let's keep this thread to the topic please! If it continues to drift away from the OP's intentions (stating which villagers you perceive to be LGBT) then it will be closed.


----------



## JSS (Jul 22, 2020)

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> I'm a big 'personality doesn't dictate what body form you find sexy' kind of person so until I form random head ships of specific characters I don't actually view them with specific sexualities. That said, Raymond is always at Fang or Toms house. I think he has a type even if (in my town) I don't think it's reciprocated by either yet.



Sounds to me like Raymond is after some sugar daddies!
This site is 18+ right?

EDIT: Welp, I checked the rules and we may have 13 year olds on here so let me stop! Y'all saw nothing! Dizzy is best villager guys!!!


----------



## seliph (Jul 22, 2020)

Mezzanine said:


> reminds me of a certain argument a certain niche of anime fans like to make   he's still coded to be a child
> 
> 
> i'm not saying kids can't be gay lol. im saying exploring the 'sex'uality of a character if its a child is weird. straight or gay.


he has the exact same dialogue as all jocks, none of them are coded any way it's 100% interpretation. you're reaching really far with that one. it's also not comparable considering this instance is just seeing a character as lgbt and the anime thing is being attracted to them.

anyway i'd imagine people aren't actually looking very far into it beyond just going "x is gay because why not"

sdfsd sry i didnt see vris' post before responding


----------



## jenboston22 (Jul 22, 2020)

haha, I don't even think of them as being sexual at all... I suppose I think of them all as asexual. So, I dunno who I'd put in as LGBT+


----------



## smolderingskies (Jul 22, 2020)

jenboston22 said:


> haha, I don't even think of them as being sexual at all... I suppose I think of them all as asexual. So, I dunno who I'd put in as LGBT+


technically, asexual is within the LGBTQIA+ spectrum  so... all of them?


----------



## Halloqueen (Jul 22, 2020)

Being trans myself, I've long been fond of the idea of Julia being trans due to her coloration being more based on a peacock than a peahen.

Aside from her though, none of the villagers have really struck me as anything LGBT+. NPCs sure, like CJ and Flick because of the whole "partners" dialogue.

If I were going with your theme, aside from Julia, I'd probably also get Ed after seeing the eReader blurb that was posted, and I'd probably get Pietro to be a pride mascot. No one else springs to my mind since it's not something I really think about. I'd just go with whoever you headcanon, since it's your island.


----------



## jenboston22 (Jul 22, 2020)

smolderingskies said:


> technically, asexual is within the LGBTQIA+ spectrum  so... all of them?



oops, got me. My sister is married to a woman, but I'm still not as knowledgeable as I'd like to be. I try!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 22, 2020)

Julia is probably the only one that comes to mind.


----------



## satine (Jul 22, 2020)

Jinglefruit said:


> Got to back Ed being gay. I initially had him and Cleo, so I moved them together remembering how flirty smugs could be in NL, and he was not at all interested. The longer it went on the more they seemed to dislike each other, and Ed was definitely more into Moe. (Who didn't seem to return the feeling.



I actually was looking for Julian back in my NL town when I stumbled across Ed instead. I grew really attached to him and was feeling very impatient on my journey to get Julian so I kept him. But then I got Julian as a random move in! He put his house next to Ed's. They're super similar in looks and obviously too in personality and I just really love them hanging out! I developed this headcanon for myself from that experience.

In my island in NH, I got amiibo cards for both just so I could move both of them in right away since they're some of my top faves now and put their houses next to each other. They hang out a lot. I originally had their houses next to one another next to this little heart pond that was in my town originally. But after going through a rut with inspiration I decided to scrap everything, including the pond & their original placement, which I regret because I had loved that placement so much!  They're still beside one another in the new residential area but there's no pond anymore. Oh well. They both sing a lot so often they'll sing together, and it's one of my favorite things to see when walking through. I like to think that they both support one another's dreams of being a big music star lol! And that they are singing a really cute sappy duet!


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 22, 2020)

I have Colton. He would definitely go on this list.


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jul 22, 2020)

Yeah, Julia and Julian (ironically close names) are the closest that fits your description.

Headcanon wise; Hazel definitely likes girls... Actually, most of the sisterly characters likes girls. That's the facts. 



Hirisa said:


> I don’t know which islanders are LGBT+ but my lovelorn resident rep is crossing her fingers (well, her weird little ball fists)  that Megan is.


I had Megan. Loved her to death. Shipped her with Pinky but at the same time I like to think she was asexual.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 22, 2020)

all jocks are gay

there i said it , its a fact


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 22, 2020)

Julia is trans for sure.

As for headcanons for villagers I have/had:

Ed is gay
Julian is gay
Tammy is bi
Kyle is gay
Eugene is bi

Really any of the rock/punk music inspired villagers are either gay or bi automatically to me.


----------



## SheepMareep (Jul 22, 2020)

Every single character is in the lgbt community. None are cishet. It's illegal, isabelle says so.

But anyway: Nan and Chevre are in love/lesbians


----------



## JSS (Jul 22, 2020)

Halloqueen said:


> Being trans myself, I've long been fond of the idea of Julia being trans due to her coloration being more based on a peacock than a peahen.



Does this mean I had a trans icon as one of my original 10?


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jul 22, 2020)

seliph said:


> he has the exact same dialogue as all jocks, none of them are coded any way it's 100% interpretation. you're reaching really far with that one. it's also not comparable considering this instance is just seeing a character as lgbt and the anime thing is being attracted to them.
> 
> anyway i'd imagine people aren't actually looking very far into it beyond just going "x is gay because why not"
> 
> sdfsd sry i didnt see vris' post before responding



The only part of this I will address is the opening sentence. All villager personalities are NOT coded to have the same dialogue, and haven't been since NL. Their 'style' plays a second factor, and will determine whether certain villagers will use certain dialogue.

Off the top of my head, this is why some Uchis will throw the 'Isn't this island big enough for the both of us' comment at you while some will never say it.


----------



## seliph (Jul 22, 2020)

Mr.Fox said:


> The only part of this I will address is the opening sentence. All villager personalities are NOT coded to have the same dialogue, and haven't been since NL. Their 'style' plays a second factor, and will determine whether certain villagers will use certain dialogue.
> 
> Off the top of my head, this is why some Uchis will throw the 'Isn't this island big enough for the both of us' comment at you while some will never say it.


oop, i have him and snake and they basically speak the same

either way though... it's not like theyre very unique lol


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 22, 2020)

The slate is blank for all the villagers because their dialogue is downright bare unless you pester them enough to actually get unique dialogue that isn't 'Hey you collected fossils again, like you do every other day.'

You're free to create any kind of persona you want for the villagers, but that doesn't mean that it is canon. I am just saying this because on twitter (I really don't like the place) there are people that will defend their head-canon for villagers to the point of toxicity if you disagree with them.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jul 22, 2020)

seliph said:


> oop, i have him and snake and they basically speak the same
> 
> either way though... it's not like theyre very unique lol


Agreed. I had hoped NH would've had a more integrated/expansive conversation system, but unfortunately it's more like NL 2.0...pretty much the same with a few extra slots of dialogue.


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 22, 2020)

Moth sent me a twitter link of potentially trans characters! Basically all female sheep villagers (as they have large horns characteristic of male sheep), Julia (a colorful peacock), and Papi (has characteristics of female okapi). There are some other characters sprinkled in there too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251849572248358913


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jul 22, 2020)

My islanders do what they want, but I'd like to think Ankha and Diva are lesbians (and were very in love in my New Leaf town but then had a dramatic falling out on my New Horizons island...will they ever make up?!?!?), Sylvana is pan and has a crush on everyone, Snake is ace, Judy and Flora are bi, and Chester is a baby gay. The rest (Huck, Tom, and Sly) are probably straight...but who knows!!


----------



## TaylaJade (Jul 23, 2020)

I think it's wonderful when people find representation in the media that makes them feel included and seen - whether it was the creator's original intention or not. To openly dismiss other people's opinions because you don't think talk about LGBTI representation and sexuality "belongs" in AC (despite there being numerous hetero couples) is homophobic. It shows you don't think LGBTI people deserve to feel included and represented in the media.
There are *SO MANY* LGBTI people in this community and on this forum (hello!!!)

Anywho! back to the actual topic. (I posted this pic on another thread but I'm bringing it back!) Chief and Wolfgang got married during wedding season and I couldn't have been more proud!      






Also, CJ x Flick is real y'all.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 23, 2020)

None of them.

Maybe Olaf.


----------



## pottercrossing (Dec 15, 2021)

This thread hasn't been updated for a long time, so I'm updating it.

Sasha - Genderfluid
Quinn - Gender non-confirming
Robin - Gender non-confirming
Chevre - Transgender

My original thoughts:

Sasha - Female
Quinn - Male
Robin - Male
Chevre - Male

Completely different


----------



## maria110 (Dec 15, 2021)

Cosmic-chan said:


> Oooh and Reneigh is probably Bi. Aaah



Reneigh has a crush on my character who is a girl, so I agree.  I would add that Velma seems lesbian or bi to me.

I think it's cute in the game that some villagers will have a crush on the player regardless of the player's gender.  

On a side note--as a single person, I love that almost everyone in the game is single, lol.


----------



## smug villager (Dec 15, 2021)

On my island? All of them, but especially Nan and Chevre.


----------



## MKultraViolet (Dec 15, 2021)

Quinn gives me lesbian vibes from her purple color scheme, big sister personality, and house/dress style


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Dec 15, 2021)

Nan and Chevere are based off an old Japanese tale about a black and white goat that write letters to each other then eat the letters. They are best friend penpals SO THEY ARE NOT DATING. Its just a cute reference because alot of villagers are made like that.
*I don't like to relate any sexuality to fiction animals made for a childrens game. I understand that representation is important but maybe... its something we should be teaching older people because it could detrimentally change a child's view on the world. 
ヽ(゜∇゜)ノ*


----------



## pottercrossing (Dec 15, 2021)

After spending the last hour sifting through Fandom, I can now say that every single one is LGBTQ, and no one can tell me different.

EDIT: More specifically, sisterly and peppy villagers are mostly lesbians, and jock and smug villagers are mostly gay, and the rest can be whatever. On my island, Flo, Audie, Pompom, Rodeo, and Marshal are all bisexual, and the sexualities/gender identities for the others are still pending.


----------



## Faux (Dec 15, 2021)

*TW: I have strong opinions on other peoples opinions:*
Really hate when people say you can't discuss sexuality without it being sexualized ...
If I said I'm gay, if your first thought is how many dudes I'm sleeping with that's on _you_. All it means is I find men attractive. it's not inherently sexual, and you need to chill out rofl. Just like a 14 year old can know they're not fe/male, or know they're not into the opposite sex no matter how much their parents want to tease them about having a crush on their friends ( which is the ACTUAL creepy thing to be doing since most of the time it's like HEHE R U GONNA KISS HERRRR???? DO YOU GUYS WANNA GET MARRIED AND GIVE ME GRANDKIDS????? when they're like 12 ??? ). Stop being weird. :> It sounds incredibly phobic.

If you don't want to HC the animals having any sort of romantic endeavor, fine, but don't sit here acting like identity is immediately rated R.  It isn't.

*Anyway.*  My HCs regarding specifically my own neighbors !
Marshal and Raymond unendingly visit each other in my town.  If they're not in my home, they're almost exclusively in each other's house ...  the only other place I find Raymond is Dobie's house ( which I love, because I have headcanoned that Raymond teaches Dobie about newfangled technology and how to work a keyboard without henpecking ).  So I'm pretty sure they're interested in each other.

I imagine Sasha is a cismale, bi curious leaning towards men but a bit reluctant to admit it because he feels like a stereotype feminine gay man.
Tiansheng, while comfortably het, will sometimes give Sasha a little nudge on their socmed accounts, trying to give him more confidence in his identity.
Audie is gay as H E L L.  Lipstick lesbian, 200%.  She has a little crush on Fuchsia, but loves to flirt with Judy.
Everyone else on this island [ Judy, Dobie, Lolly and Marshal ] I feel are probably cishet, though I'm totally open to them being otherwise, depending on how they end up presenting on my island with the other villagers.

On my second island ... I HC Petri as asexual, but a huge sapphic.  Relatedly, I HC her as Cephalobot's creator ( and created them a vacation home together to indicate this ), and I also have assumed him ace, but he tries to replicate her romanticism for pretty ladies by flirting with them, though he does not actually understand that there is an attraction behind it.  [ I also HC Sprocket as one of Petri's creations, and aro / ace.  Coco is in a similar position, but more as an inanimate object brought to life. ]

Muffy is also totally gay.  Idenfities as a lipstick ( goth ) lesbian.  She's dating Cherry.  She loves Homestuck and thinks of her relationship with Cherry as something kind of like Rose / Kanaya someday, haha.
Shino is non binary, going by she/they.

Stitches, he isn't too sure of anything around himself yet.  Kind of like Pinocchio, he's a recently brought - to - life toy, and he's trying to grasp how life works, and the difference between the love he has for his [ deceased ] owner vs a romantic sort of love.  He just loves everyone.

Lucky and Rasher are cishet.  Pretty solid I think on Rasher, could be flexi on Lucky though.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 15, 2021)

Dom is definitely lgbt+, he's a jock rainbow wearing villager and if that doesn't scream gay rights, I wouldn't know what to do with myself.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 15, 2021)

i've mentioned my headcanons before, but i'm always down to be gay on main, so i'll do it again.

i've always headcanoned punchy and kid cat as dating (or crushing on each other) since they both moved into my second NL town. i'll never forget the day kid cat made me deliver the gift he bought for punchy, and it turned out to be a rainbow shirt that he was also wearing. now they're neighbors in my NH town, and they're constantly talking to each other and hanging around inside their homes. 

i headcanon biskit and lucky similarly as lazy boyfriends. (also neighbors in my NH town.) i have cute screenshots of them discussing going on a trip together to try yummy tropical food. bless. i like to imagine them looking wide-eyed at butterflies and then chasing them when they fly off. 

vivian is a lesbian, and i headcanon that she's long-distance dating (or crushing on) whitney since i don't plan to have her in my town. diana? also a big lesbian. 

i currently have julia in my town, and she's basically canonically trans. 

i haven't moved them in yet, but i've been imagining coco having a cute little crush on lolly. (since they'll be neighbors.) she's a lesbian, lolly's bi but completely oblivious. 

henry is my gay king. love seeing that funky little frog waltzing around town with his handbag and green sunglasses. i've got multiple screenshots of him saying "i'm gay" because i put that as my favorite hobby and, for some reason, it's _always _him who brings it up lmaooo. an icon.

ketchup highkey gives me cishet vibes, but i can imagine her coming across the newest female pop sensation and being like  sO-  

a lot of the sisterly villagers give me big wlw vibes. someone once told me, a lesbian, that this was very not good because it's stereotyping, but the joke's on you because my mind hasn't changed. quinn, tabby, deirdre, cherry, fuschia, katt? all fellow women lovers. can't get enough of the women. absolutely_ in love _with women. good for them, i say!


----------



## g u a v a (Dec 15, 2021)

all of them if they wanted to be


----------



## xxcodexx (Dec 15, 2021)

this is such a silly question. all of my villagers wear whatever they want too, whenever they want too. for instance, right now Lucky is wearing a pink towel wrap. YUP! my beautiful mummy dog is now metrosexual *sigh*.
politics of this kind do NOT belong in a childrens game. just my humble opinion.


----------



## Faux (Dec 15, 2021)

xxcodexx said:


> this is such a silly question. all of my villagers wear whatever they want too, whenever they want too. for instance, right now Lucky is wearing a pink towel wrap. YUP! my beautiful mummy dog is now metrosexual *sigh*.
> politics of this kind do NOT belong in a childrens game. just my humble opinion.



Please.
No one's forcing anything down anyone's throat, no one's saying it's canon, and you're coming off extremely phobic and rude saying people can't relate their own experiences to their game.  It hurts absolutely NO ONE.  Lol.

And please tell me how sexuality or identity is political.  I would love to know why not falling under the "" societal norm "" is suddenly political.  
I don't mean to start a whole a-- fight, but my dude, this kind of take is why people are still terrified to be themselves.  This right here.

At 31, I STILL won't correct my mom on my name/pronouns because she starts a FIGHT with me about trans bathrooms and other such crap.  It's absolutely ridiculous, and this is just an awful take, and I hope you'll get your head out of the ground and realize people can be trans/gay/cis/het/ace and it does not affect you, in any way, whatsoever.

Big yikes.

Also, it's not a children's game.  Kid friendly does not mean marketed for and to children.


----------



## xxcodexx (Dec 15, 2021)

Faux said:


> Please.
> No one's forcing anything down anyone's throat, no one's saying it's canon, and you're coming off extremely phobic and rude saying people can't relate their own experiences to their game.  It hurts absolutely NO ONE.  Lol.
> 
> And please tell me how sexuality or identity is political.  I would love to know why not falling under the "" societal norm "" is suddenly political.
> ...



first off, im not phobic At All. i have gay friends, two of my brothers children *who are nearly 18 years old* are dating transexuals. i have dated my own gender as well. i have absolutely No Problem with gays what-so-ever. 
what my issue is is that this is a childrens game, and sexuality should not be introduced to children because they are not mature enough to understand it in real life scenarios...thats what makes it a political issue.
it doesnt affect me personally *the trans bathrooms do though*, but i do have concerns when adult issues are put into childrens games. if a game like FarCry dressed their NPC's up like they were in the film rocky horror picture show it wouldnt be a problem because of the adult content in the game...but were not talking farcry here. were talking about a game thats built specifically for children regardless of whether or not adults play it as well.


----------



## Faux (Dec 15, 2021)

xxcodexx said:


> first off, im not phobic At All. i have gay friends, two of my brothers children *who are nearly 18 years old* are dating transexuals. i have dated my own gender as well. i have absolutely No Problem with gays what-so-ever.
> what my issue is is that this is a childrens game, and sexuality should not be introduced to children because they are not mature enough to understand it in real life scenarios...thats what makes it a political issue.
> it doesnt affect me personally *the trans bathrooms do though*, but i do have concerns when adult issues are put into childrens games. if a game like FarCry dressed their NPC's up like they were in the film rocky horror picture show it wouldnt be a problem because of the adult content in the game...but were not talking farcry here. were talking about a game thats built specifically for children regardless of whether or not adults play it as well.



The fact you immediately pulled the I CAN'T BE X BECAUSE I HAVE Y FRIENDS as your first argument tells me all I need to know about this.  I will not waste any further time or bring this thread into inflammatory territory.

Have a good evening.


----------



## xxcodexx (Dec 15, 2021)

you accused me of being phobic, and im not allowed to respond? *facepalm*
whatever. LOL


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 15, 2021)

xxcodexx said:


> first off, im not phobic At All. i have gay friends, two of my brothers children *who are nearly 18 years old* are dating transexuals. i have dated my own gender as well. i have absolutely No Problem with gays what-so-ever.
> what my issue is is that this is a childrens game, and sexuality should not be introduced to children because they are not mature enough to understand it in real life scenarios...thats what makes it a political issue.
> it doesnt affect me personally *the trans bathrooms do though*, but i do have concerns when adult issues are put into childrens games. if a game like FarCry dressed their NPC's up like they were in the film rocky horror picture show it wouldnt be a problem because of the adult content in the game...but were not talking farcry here. were talking about a game thats built specifically for children regardless of whether or not adults play it as well.



all i'm going to say on this is:

-you can have gay friends or even be LGBT+ and _still _be -phobic. it's your attitude, not your own identity, that 'decides' that.
-sexuality and identity are not sexual and are perfectly fine to be introduced to children. 
-sexuality and identity are not inherently political.
-sexuality and identity are not an "adult issue" or an issue at all. 
-animal crossing is rated PEGI 3. that means everyone 3 and up, not everyone 3 and below. it's not built 'specifically' for children. in fact, every advertisement i've ever seen for new horizons has featured teens and up.

this topic is for people to discuss their LGBT+ headcanons for villagers, not effectively denounce others for doing so because "politics" and "gays are inherently sexual".


----------



## xxcodexx (Dec 15, 2021)

sexuality IS an adult issue. im not talking about genders here, im talking sex/sexuality.
that being said i appreciate your willingness to talk to me about this issue because its been on my mind for awhile with this game. they Do have some items in the game that i also do not deem appropriate for children...and when i say children im talking about the actual children that are not teens here, im talking about 1-12 year olds. i just dont believe its appropriate to discuss sexuality with those that are That young. 
i have always considered this game as a 'for children' game and not an adult game. i totally get that when children reach a certain age that sexuality should be discussed openly. 
identity is not an adult issue so i understand where youre coming from with that.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 15, 2021)

xxcodexx said:


> sexuality IS an adult issue. im not talking about genders here, im talking sex/sexuality.
> that being said i appreciate your willingness to talk to me about this issue because its been on my mind for awhile with this game. they Do have some items in the game that i also do not deem appropriate for children...and when i say children im talking about the actual children that are not teens here, im talking about 1-12 year olds. i just dont believe its appropriate to discuss sexuality with those that are That young.
> i have always considered this game as a 'for children' game and not an adult game. i totally get that when children reach a certain age that sexuality should be discussed openly.
> identity is not an adult issue so i understand where youre coming from with that.



_sex _is an adult issue. sexuality is _not_. the two are related, but they are not the same thing, and sexuality can exist without sex or the mention of it. there's nothing sexual about saying, "that woman wants to marry other women, not men" or "that man likes holding hands with other men, not women". children aren't stupid. they experience their first crushes from as young as five or six, and i know that because i had crushes on other girls around the same age lmao. children know full well what relationships are because of their parents and couples they see in public. it's only adults who have decided, for god knows what reason, that as soon as those relationships involve two people of the same-sex, sex itself is suddenly relevant and children's little ears shouldn't be corrupted with the knowledge that girls can like girls and boys can like boys. sexuality should be discussed openly regardless of age. believe me, it saves a lot of confusion and self-loathing later in life.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 15, 2021)

Please take a minute to read the following staff posts that were made in the other thread like this one.



Chris said:


> Let's try to lighten the tone in this thread. It would be a shame to see it locked.
> 
> This isn't the sort of topic that requires debate. Everything expressed is an opinion where there is no way to tell who is right or who is wrong, so little is achieved by openly disagreeing with another person's interpretation of a villager.





Oblivia said:


> As another member of the staff has already addressed some of the issues taking place in this thread, any and all posts that deviate too far from the thread's purpose going forward will be removed and the poster(s) may receive a formal warning. There is no harm in people sharing their LGBTQ+ headcanons, and coming into a thread specifically dedicated to this purpose solely to tell people they're wrong only creates a hostile environment, which we'd obviously like to avoid.
> 
> Please keep to the thread topic from here and simply skip the thread if it doesn't interest you.



As quoted above, feel free to not post in the thread if you are not interested in being a part of this discussion. Please also keep in mind that this is a discussion taking place on a forum and doesn't exist in the game itself. While this forum does have teenage members, young children are not allowed to register and most members are adults.


----------



## xxcodexx (Dec 15, 2021)

excuse me


----------



## Faux (Dec 15, 2021)

Back on topic, I refuse to give Nintendo the credit of having done it with this intention, considering they changed several NPCs genders because that's somehow better than men reading as feminine, cough .........
But Flick and CJ are so painfully and unapologetically gay, I love it, thank you.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Dec 15, 2021)

I think Bunnie and Dotty make a cute couple honestly. I dreamt once I saw fan-art of it despite the fact I am a very straight person who never ships anything


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 15, 2021)

I scrolled through a little bit but not all the way. If it hasn't been mentioned before, Papi. Okapi females lack horns. So he may be a good fit for your theme if you like him.


----------



## Franny (Dec 15, 2021)

i havent thought of any specific villagers being lgbt (except julian) but i really love CJ and Flick being referred to as "roommates" on many occasions


----------



## Chesnaughty (Dec 16, 2021)

I feel like people who seem to dislike this topic seem to forget one of the most important things about Animal Crossing:
*This game is basically just head canon simulator.*
The fact that villagers are set up in such a blank and simple slate with relatively blatant characterization with little subtle details on the side is basically fodder for that, and that’s the point. Animal Crossing is about making our own stories, building our own experiences, and constructing our own worlds, and over time we build identities of that world ourself. There’s nothing wrong with making up some context in a game full of people who are basically just living their ordinary lives. When it comes to identity it’s natural for people to want to both have a world they connect with by having similar people in it, and to want a more rich and diverse world in order to have characters who stand out more. When it comes to romantic shipping, romance is an ordinary thing in day to day life, irregardless of sexuality or identity, and the two don’t necessarily need to be the same.
Live and let live, and don’t judge people for making headcanons, that’s legitimately the entire point of the game, and if you don’t have any than you’re not playing the game right.

Also I fully believe that Julia and Papi being trans isn’t just a fun little headcanon that people agreed with: Nintendo gave both of their villagers that are designed in reverse to their gender’s species dimorphism default clothes that are stripped in pink, light blue, and white; they totally knew what they were doing and I fully believe they wanted to give a little nod without being on the nose enough to get certain people up in arms over it.


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 16, 2021)

Wolfgang on my island is at the very least metro, but definitely queer. He reminds my of my favorite greatuncle, old and sassy but very sweet. 
He also always dresses to a T, but thats unrelated 
Ankha is gay fo sho, and Coco seems asexual to me. Love them all so much


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 16, 2021)

Wow, this went a bit off topic. Anyway, since we have eight newly added villagers to the game, I feel like Sasha fits the bill. Although, I think any villager can be in tbt community. It doesn’t matter what they look like or how they present themselves. Anyone with any appearance can get straight, gay, trans, etc. It’s not good to make judgements based on what someone, or in this case, a villager, looks like.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Dec 16, 2021)

Why do sasha and doc kinda give me off that gay vibe???


----------



## DinoTown (Dec 16, 2021)

The lack of mention of GAYle anywhere in this thread is upsetting.
You telling me I'm the only one who sees her as the adorable femme lesbian alligator?


----------



## King koopa (Dec 16, 2021)

Here's my headcanons:
Bangle is bi imo because she always asks me to deliver gifts to Ken, and whenever Ken is sick, she is usually in her house reading, and she does the same to merengue. Coincidence? I think not!
Ken is straight and seems to like Bangle.
Judy is probably straight as well as she likes to sit on the bench with stitches and once they were drinking a smoothie together too 
Ankha is also probably straight as she does the same thing Judy does with kabuki.
Fang is probably either bi or pan as he basically sits on the bench with anyone and everyone, even Bangle sometimes.
Whitney I like to think of as non binary, as I'm not sure if it was a glitch or not, but Bangle referred to her with they/them pronouns, and I respected it, so much that I made it her greeting "I'm nonbinary!" Still, glitch or not, Whitney will definitely still be my favorite female wolf no matter what pronouns she goes by 
Kabuki is straight.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 16, 2021)

Pietro my gay icon and representation


----------



## Bobbo (Dec 16, 2021)

Pavé.

Definitely Pavé.


----------



## Bilaz (Dec 16, 2021)

All of them

Nah I’m joking I consider Olivia and Ankha to be classy lesbian cats and Fang and Kyle to be boyfriends (Kyle bi, Fang gay, this is based off of New Leaf dialogue between them)

I like to think of Lolly as a lesbian too just because I think it’s cute and she’s relatable xD. I see Rosie as straight, she really gives me  boys vibes. Erik seems too head in the clouds to even think about romance xD, Scoot’s in love with himself xDDD

Also Julia is deffo trans and I think she’s awesome. I just didn’t mention her at first because she’s not on my island 

Sasha is whatever gender he wants to be with his unisex names in all the languages and I support him


----------



## TrippyKitten (Dec 16, 2021)

My headcanons: 
+ Muffy and Étoile dating on my island. Étoile is bi and Muffy is lesbian.
+ Lolly and Kiki own a vacation home together. They're both asexuals and dating long distance. They also own the cat café 'Feline Fine' on the HHP island together :3
+ Julian is a beautiful gay unicorn and I love him to bits.  
+ Bob is bi, but not really interested in relationships. He doesn't want to share his food and he had to choose between his bugs or partner last time and he couldn't go through all of that again. ;-;
+ Dobie is straight, had a wife, she's no longer around, as a retired detective he's looking for what happened to her. 
+ Bella is pan and that is me absolutely projecting myself onto a blonde, peppy, goth mouse I relate to. 
+ Diana just reminds me of my grandma, who's straight, as far as I know. lol
+ Lucky is asexual/aromantic. I don't see him as being interested in anything with anyone no matter what they are. lol
+ Frobert, I honestly don't really spend enough time with him to get any sort of ideas about him. 

I also super agree Julia and Papi are both trans. Oh! And I immediately thought bi when I saw Quinn, probably the colours. lol


----------



## Mutti (Dec 16, 2021)

Gracie is non binary, As in the Japanese game their referred to as a male but western titles they are female.


----------



## MadisonBristol (Dec 16, 2021)

I don't really speculate on things like this, but Julia is transgender. Also I guess Gracie, Saharah, and Blanca might not be cisgender since they're all male in Japan but female everywhere else.


----------



## mitfy (Dec 17, 2021)

cherry is a lesbian. she just is. 
on my island, tangy is definitely a girl liker. julian is also gay but we all knew that 
i don't have much else that others haven't already said honestly!! shino trans sasha trans (nb/genderfluid/whatever) gracie trans blanca nonbinary/agender etc etc. i agree with everyone here. it's just fun to interpret character relationships and interactions on your island in general and lgbt headcanons are always perfect <3


----------



## Charcolor (Dec 18, 2021)

all of them
some little things i have in mind:

on my island, since they moved in (they were both 2 of my earliest villagers) megan and wendy have been very very close. i think they might be smitten with each other. idk about megan but i think wendy is a lesbian.
gayle, of course, as mentioned previously.
pietro, julian and ed all seem like gay boys to me. and many other people. i think that's been discussed already.
i saw a theory a while ago that carrie is trans. i don't remember the exact reasoning, i think it had to do with her coloration in comparison to real life kangaroos and their sexual dimorphism. similar to how julia is seen as trans due to being colored like a peacock and not a peahen.
i don't think there were any male kangaroos until new leaf? i think the male kangaroos are also trans, even though they don't have joeys.
i think marcie is also a femme lesbian. she and gayle were both early villagers (marcie being a starter) in my new leaf town and i got very similar vibes from both of them (and not just because they're both normal type)
i think sasha is non-binary, specifically androgynous. this is mostly because my gf is androgynous and really likes him (and yes they are okay with me calling them my gf don't worry about that)
another funny thing is: for fun when i started playing i made a lesbian flag hoodie and t shirt to display in able sisters, they've been in there ever since. which leads to a startling amount of my villagers wearing lesbian flag clothes. when octavian wears his lesbian flag shirt i feel like i'm talking to an oblivious old man who just thinks the colors are neat and nervously wondering if i should tell him what the colors mean.
(i personally don't like the idea of headcanoning male characters as he/him lesbians if you want to tell me to look at it that way. but that's another can of worms.)


----------



## Alyx (Dec 18, 2021)

I noticed that in New Leaf, Uchi/Sisterly villagers were referred to by "they/them" pronouns, so I've always figured my sisterly villagers were non-binary. I have Ursala on my island and she's my non-binary (or could be genderfluid) bear. I am also non-binary.

Julian is the gayest horse in the universe, imo. I promise.

Sasha, as others have stated, is genderfluid or non-binary. He's a 'femboy' (I hope that's not insulting - if it is, I'll delete it).

Cherry's a lesbian. I whole-heartedly agree with that.

CJ + Flick being the obvious couple.

Oh, and Tiffany's bi.


----------



## peachsaucekitty (Dec 23, 2021)

I hc Shino as nonbinary ever since I saw them lmao


----------



## Rairu (Dec 23, 2021)

Think of those poor villagers!?! No one likes to be labelled anything!


----------



## Meadows (Dec 23, 2021)

I really don't see Flick and C.J being anything more then friends...


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Dec 23, 2021)

Rairu said:


> Think of those poor villagers!?! No one likes to be labelled anything!


well...except labelle, she is being labeled.
-sitcom laughter-


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 23, 2021)

On my island, Raymond and Marshal are totally dating. (Love them together ❤)


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 23, 2021)

I always saw Julian as a trans or queer. But hey l shouldn't judge because he is naturally a unicorn which mostly suppose to be girly and pretty, plus he never stops flirty with me and having interest in my other girl citizen.(Really want to know is there a way that can go away?)

	Post automatically merged: Dec 23, 2021



Mutti said:


> Gracie is non binary, As in the Japanese game their referred to as a male but western titles they are female.


sounds like Japan can't make up their mind


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Dec 23, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> On my island, Raymond and Marshal are totally dating. (Love them together ❤)


Oh my god, thats so cute!


----------



## Shoutarous (Dec 23, 2021)

I'd like to think that Genji and Kabuki are MLM as a headcanon ^^


----------



## Chris (Dec 23, 2021)

Wolfgang is a grouchy church and cemetery groundskeeper in my game. I picture his own tombstone someday reading, "he never married."

If you know, you know.


----------



## The Orange (Dec 23, 2021)

I tend to think of Katt and Tabby as romantic ace partners. IDK why. They just vibe with me that way. 

I really want to put them as roomates on a vacation house so they have like their own little spaces in the house with the divider walls, but a little cuddle space in the middle to just enjoy one another's company. :3


----------



## Faux (Dec 24, 2021)

Mr_Persona said:


> sounds like Japan can't make up their mind



Actually, America seemingly just didn't want rep/the "confusion" of feminine men.  [ At the time, at least.  Can't speak for now. ]
Sahara, Gracie Grace and Blanca are men in Japan, and America said nah.  Lol.


----------



## xhyloh (Dec 26, 2021)

i hc shino and sasha as trans! i even thought they were gonna be the opposite genders when they were announced XD


----------



## smug villager (Dec 27, 2021)

Raymond has been being LGBT as usual.


----------



## mouthrat (Dec 27, 2021)

i am willing to bet that quinn is a lesbian. i mean, come on!!! she acts like your lesbian cousin, she wears eyeliner, shes just so fruity to me. shes on my island right now and as far as im concerned, she isnt leaving.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 28, 2021)

It's Sasha as a he/they trans icon for me


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Dec 28, 2021)

Faux said:


> Actually, America seemingly just didn't want rep/the "confusion" of feminine men.  [ At the time, at least.  Can't speak for now. ]
> Sahara, Gracie Grace and Blanca are men in Japan, and America said nah.  Lol.



Right, I live in Japan and making fun of stereotypically feminine gay men is very common here, sadly. It's pretty bad... I feel like with Gracie in the Japanese version it comes off more in this way, so it's possible that's what they wanted to avoid overseas since it could be considered discriminatory.

For Sahara a lot of Japanese fans thought/still think that he is female. There are a lot of threads like, "what, Saharah isn't a girl!?"

I don't get why they'd change Blanca though. I would've understood making her non-binary.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Dec 28, 2021)

Gonna just chime in that I watched Pecan and Tasha have the cutest conversation about admiring lipstick on one another and there was lots of blushing and mutual admiration and I think they'd be such cute girlfriends.


----------



## The Orange (Dec 28, 2021)

mouthrat said:


> i am willing to bet that quinn is a lesbian. i mean, come on!!! she acts like your lesbian cousin, she wears eyeliner, shes just so fruity to me. shes on my island right now and as far as im concerned, she isnt leaving.



I have her on my island as well, and I agree. Gay big sis FTW! <3 I adore Quinn!


----------



## Faux (Dec 28, 2021)

StarlitGlitch said:


> Right, I live in Japan and making fun of stereotypically feminine gay men is very common here, sadly. It's pretty bad... I feel like with Gracie in the Japanese version it comes off more in this way, so it's possible that's what they wanted to avoid overseas since it could be considered discriminatory.
> 
> For Sahara a lot of Japanese fans thought/still think that he is female. There are a lot of threads like, "what, Saharah isn't a girl!?"
> 
> I don't get why they'd change Blanca though. I would've understood making her non-binary.



At the time these characters were introduced at all, and honestly sadly even now, it's the same here.  I don't think they were changed to avoid that, so much as they just didn't really support the rep.  :'>  We had a term that was VERY popular, ' meterosexual. '  If a ( cis, typically ) man cared at all about how he looked, was well groomed, etc. people immediately thought he couldn't POSSIBLY be straight, had to be into dudes, etc. ...

It's a little better now, but in non LGBT+ friendly circles, and a lot of people around 50y/o+ that I've met still hold this mindset.
[ In fact, an amusing but simultaneously exhausting example - my dad just had a baby a few years ago, and wouldn't even keep the yellow baby clothes gifted to him bc it was too feminine for his son.  I asked what he'd say if the new baby turned out to not want to be a son in the future, and while he was supportive in saying that he'd be fine with that, as of the moment he didn't care and didn't want people to misgender him ... bc he was wearing yellow lol.  Ah, closed mindsets all around ... ]


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Dec 28, 2021)

Faux said:


> At the time these characters were introduced at all, and honestly sadly even now, it's the same here.  I don't think they were changed to avoid that, so much as they just didn't really support the rep.  :'>  We had a term that was VERY popular, ' meterosexual. '  If a ( cis, typically ) man cared at all about how he looked, was well groomed, etc. people immediately thought he couldn't POSSIBLY be straight, had to be into dudes, etc. ...
> 
> It's a little better now, but in non LGBT+ friendly circles, and a lot of people around 50y/o+ that I've met still hold this mindset.



I grew up in the US so I know about both cultures and remember the term being used. I know it's not good over there too, but having experience in both cultures I can confidently say that it's a_ lot_ worse here. (I don't feel comfortable going into details here though) It also contributes to why there are so few openly gay people here comparatively.

The separation of men and women is more rigid here so the example didn't faze me, unfortunately.


----------



## weynonpriory (Dec 29, 2021)

Julia is definitely a trans woman
She's also my favorite ostrich villager


----------



## mouthrat (Dec 29, 2021)

Meadows said:


> I really don't see Flick and C.J being anything more then friends...


how?? cj always refers to flick as his "partner". does that not say anything to you??


----------



## lPeachy (Dec 29, 2021)

I'm back to state that Lily and Molly are a feminine cottage core lesbian couple and no one can change my mind. Thank you that is all~


----------



## Meadows (Dec 29, 2021)

mouthrat said:


> how?? cj always refers to flick as his "partner". does that not say anything to you?? /pos


No, not really.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 29, 2021)

mouthrat said:


> how?? cj always refers to flick as his "partner". does that not say anything to you?? /pos


I mean, an opinion doesn’t make someone a pos.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 29, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I mean, an opinion doesn’t make someone a pos.



/pos is a tone indicator that's short for 'positive'...


----------



## mouthrat (Dec 29, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I mean, an opinion doesn’t make someone a pos.


dude, a pos is not the same as /pos. /pos is a tone indicator which means whatever came before it is intended to be positive. tone indicators/tone tags are little letters that you can put after a message to show what its supposed to imply so messages arent misinterpreted. just trying to be respectful! and ofc obviously you know what a pos is. but yeah, there is a difference, and i wasnt trying to call someone a pos because of their opinion.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 29, 2021



Meadows said:


> No, not really.


ah, well, thats alright. i guess not everyone feels the same way ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Smilephantomhive (Dec 31, 2021)

Mick said:


> Of course, go ahead! Just stating that my opinion is that I have no opinion on this and would prefer not to take this topic into consideration for this particular game


I agree I feel like this is mostly just adding stereotypes onto gay people, like you can be gay and feminine but also gay and masculine, You can't tell by personality. But I guess it's not so bad to ship two characters, and they just happen to be gay.


----------



## CylieDanny (Dec 31, 2021)

Snip


----------



## Faux (Dec 31, 2021)

mouthrat said:


> how?? cj always refers to flick as his "partner". does that not say anything to you??



Partner is not always romantic.
CJ and Flick have an obvious work relationship, and that is what partner is in reference to.

I'm not saying this as a _do not ship them _sort of thing, but in that implying romantic partners is not in fact the canon meaning behind the word.  They are work partners and roommates, and whether they are actually romantically involved is up for interpretation.  But in my book, Nintendo doesn't get the pat on the back for progressiveness when they aren't really being very progressive, lol.

( In Japan, they don't even have the gender neutral options America went with btw, which is why you still pick a male or female body type in the menu even tho it literally changes NOTHING AT ALL.  In the JPN version, it does. )


----------



## iiyyja (Jan 4, 2022)

Sasha definitely has he/they vibes.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 4, 2022)

All of them. They are all asexual. Are any of them in a romantic relationship? No. Do any of them have kids? No. They're just not interested and that's okay.


----------



## Manah (Jan 5, 2022)

Lopez forgot his shirts at Phil's house SO many times in New Leaf. But the mayor kept it a secret as requested.


----------



## catra (Jan 5, 2022)

Pashmina is gay. Look at her sweater


----------



## apeisland (Aug 14, 2022)

I headcanon Tucker as transmasc and gay,  Tom Nook as in love with K.K. , Rocket as a trans butch lesbian, Butch as butch he/him lesbian and Hans as a trans bisexual man.


----------



## Hsn97 (Aug 14, 2022)

None of them? None of the villagers canonically have sexual orientations. I think the only characters in AC that Nintendo added relationships too is Reese and Cyrus and maybe Pelly and Pete. Pelly and Pete aren’t together but it’s heavily implied that they like each other.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Aug 14, 2022)

Hsn97 said:


> None of them? None of the villagers canonically have sexual orientations. I think the only characters in AC that Nintendo added relationships too is Reese and Cyrus and maybe Pelly and Pete. Pelly and Pete aren’t together but it’s heavily implied that they like each other.


I'm pretty sure it's the other way around. Pelly likes Pete, but Pete has a crush on Phyllis, and Phyllis is just nasty to everyone and doesn't like anyone.

Sable and Tom Nook also apparently had a relationship at one point in dialogue from older games. It could've been changed since there is not any mention anymore.

This has nothing to do with the topic, but I saw your post and wanted to add to it.


----------



## Polymathema (Aug 14, 2022)

Gayle has serious wlw vibes.

I have a lot of ships and stuff for various villagers but it's all based on personal gameplay and how the different villagers meshed in my towns and on my island. I have uh... 5 new leaf towns so I have a lot of opinions on ships.


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 14, 2022)

It’s such a basic pick but Dom is totally bi or gay. And this is no offense because I’m bi. He’s just so fluffy and funny and has that pride shirt going. Slay king

Lopez is bi and frustrated about it which is why hes a drama king

Phoebe is bi. Party animal all the time. She goes hard. Really hard

Agnes is bi queen

Ankha is asexual and aromantic

Wasn’t there dialogue implying Nook and Redd were partners in WW? I can’t remember how it went but I heard people shipped them over that… I would totally join in haha


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 14, 2022)

- Julia is trans because she has the appearance of a male peacock, female peacocks called "peahens" are dull brown to camouflage and they don't have trains(those fancy tail feathers)
- Depending on their species all the female sheep villagers are trans because only some species of sheep have horns in both sexes most species of sheep though only the males have horns
- Sasha gives me trans/nonbinary/genderfluid vibes but he can be whatever he wants


----------



## QueenCobra (Aug 14, 2022)

I saw a rumor floating around on Reddit that Shari is lesbian. Since she’s on my island, I began wondering if it was true….

—Bob (not sure where he falls under the LGBT spectrum, but definitely not straight)

-Sherb, possibly gay or non-binary

—Rio, bi

—Flora, bi

—Not a villager, but Pave might be gay.

—Not a villager, but Niko might be figuring out his gender identity— at first I couldn’t tell what gender he was.  

—Tobi— possibly gay

—Sasha seems gender non-conforming, so maybe non-binary? (Is true of some other villagers, too.) 

—Shino is figuring things out, I guess?

—Tiffany has a drag look, but so do other snooty villagers. (Like Monique, though her look is based on Marilyn Monroe….)

—Mira?

—Olaf?

—Marshal?

—Maelle? 

—There’s probably several others I’ve missed….


Most of my guy villagers aren’t necessarily LGBT, but when I give them a dress or hair ribbon— some are more comfortable wearing feminine clothes than others. Drago really likes the dresses I give him. (This could also be bc he says he doesn’t have other clothes so Idk.)


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2022)

Frita is a lesbian, she's Tippers girlfriend (who is also a lesbian)


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Sep 23, 2022)

I called my newest Island Rainbow and the flag is the pride flag. My Island Tune is Windmills of Your Mind which was sung by Dusty Springfield who was a lesbian in life but not very open about it.


----------



## AeroPierce (Dec 26, 2022)

I'll do my New Leaf villagers ig:

Chevre - She is probably straight.
Camofrog - I'm not sure exactly what he would be but he definitely is not straight
Dotty - Maybe ace? I just don't see her wanting to date
Pierce - Bisexual
Opal - Straight asexual
Renee - Lesbian
Punchy - He's gay.
Marshal - Straight guy everyone thought was gay
Amelia - Straight, queen of allies


----------



## Saah (Dec 26, 2022)

Pashmina is in love with Kiki trust me


----------



## corvus516 (Dec 29, 2022)

I personally headcanon Merengue as transfem, as she's the only female rhino with two horns like the male rhino villagers instead of one.

To be fair though, Animal Crossing isn't exactly keen on 100% accuracy with their designs, e.g. all female sheep villagers have ram horns. Screw it, all the female sheep are trans too! /j


----------



## xara (Dec 29, 2022)

based on a story i wrote for a tbt contest back in 2021, i have a headcanon that whitney and sprinkle are sort of friends-to-lovers. i haven’t given either of them labels since i’m not really comfortable doing that lol, and my headcanon doesn’t involve them being _actually_ romantically involved, they’re just... kind of balancing on the line between being friends and girlfriends, and it’s slightly implied that they might get there one day in the story i wrote. 

but besides that, i don’t really consider any of the villagers to be LGBTQ+, tbh. i don’t typically think of any animal characters that way, and so many of them seem sort of childlike that i don’t think about stuff like whether or not they have sexualities or different gender identities.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 29, 2022)

corvus516 said:


> I personally headcanon Merengue as transfem, as she's the only female rhino with two horns like the male rhino villagers instead of one.
> 
> To be fair though, Animal Crossing isn't exactly keen on 100% accuracy with their designs, e.g. all female sheep villagers have ram horns. Screw it, all the female sheep are trans too! /j


Some real life ewes have horns just like rams, it just depends on their species and genetics, just because the animal crossing ewes all own horns doesn't really indicate they are trans because it is entirely possible for real life ewes to own horns. I mentioned this in a another post in this thread


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 29, 2022)

I ship Raymond and Marshal hardcore. I love them together so much


----------

